

Fast Data Transfer - captn3m0
http://monalisa.cern.ch/FDT/

======
vog
Most of the stated advantages are advantages over brain-dead protocols (such
as FTP) or brain-dead implementations (not using the advanced IO possibilities
of modern OS kernels).

So, what's the advantage over e.g. simply using Rsync?

